# Help Identify. Can't find in profiles



## Merc Dr. (Jul 20, 2013)

I think these are Placidochromis Haps, but can't find in the profiles page. I'm trying to sell them as a mating pair, but want to provide the correct info.


----------



## Merc Dr. (Jul 20, 2013)

Sorry, I put it in the wrong forum.


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

Mated pair? Those Mbuna are not even the same genus.


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

Yeah...so...they're not haps, they're mbuna. They're not a mated pair, they're both males. And they shouldn't BE a mated pair even if they were male/female, because they're totally different species. Top one with the red fins is a Labeotropheus trewavasae, and the bottom with the yellow dorsal is a Metriaclima greshakei (pure or not is arguable).


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

So why do you assume they have mated? Just because they look superficially similar?


----------



## GuitarShark (May 28, 2019)

The top is a trewavasae as said. The bottom is a zebra cichlid. They are both mbuna. Gorgeous fish.


----------

